# Trolling around the Nipple 9-18 & 9-19



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

Got a late start Saturday and finally arrived SE of the Nipple around 11:00. No love for a few hours and then we found the weedline and ran it inshore and picked up a 25# wahoo on a Yozuri. Some nice size patties inshore and small blackfin on the surface, but overall not a lot of action. Back at Sportsman Marina by 6:00. 

Sunday we arrived just SE of the Nipple at 8:00. The water was a better blue green than Saturday. Took an hour or so to find the reminents of the weedline. Not near as made up as Saturday, but making up with good current. Around 10:00 the Port flat line goes off and a nice blue is trying to eat Joe Yee. She leaves the flat alone and swims back to the short rigger and gives Makaira a tug but didn't find the hooks. She then turns and heads to the long rigger and likes what she sees. Feed her for five seconds and game on. After a 30 minute battle she's at the boat, but once Jeff grabs her bill she goes ballistic. 10 more minutes to get the release finished. Blue #2 for the year, both on the same lure. Justin calls it the POS Lure. I prefer to call it our P roductive O ffshore S ecret Lure. Four bites in the last five trips on this lure: 526# Blue killed (MBGFC Labor Day '09), 400# Blue released (Memorial Day '10), 300# Blue released (Sunday 9-19) and a 152# Bigeye (MBGFC Labor Day '09). 

Anyway back to Sunday, not much else for a few hours then a barracuda works on the flat line. An hour later a king skies the long rigger. Time to move so we head inshore and find some small tuna on top feeding. They were drawing a crowd for we picked up 6 nice blackfin around 20#- 25# and 2 wahoo in the 30# range. Saw another blue crashing fliers and 2 whites free jumping in the same area. Had a ****** hit the blue/white ilander on the shotgun, but no hookup. Left 'em feeding at 5:30 and took it to the hill. The good Lord had blessed us again! 

Will post a few pictures when I figure out how!

See ya out there,
Rick


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats..


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW that sounds like a great day to be on the water. I love fishing that area.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup: Very nice!


----------

